# Wooden Bar Clamps



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Just finished some bar clamps I made from scraps around the shed........the most expensive item was the 1/2 inch rod at $7 a meter........AL


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Nice. Couple of questions though. How are the pins attached, epoxy? also how do you secure the threaded rod to the main body and the swivel seating of the moving bar?


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

japa62 said:


> Nice. Couple of questions though. How are the pins attached, epoxy? also how do you secure the threaded rod to the main body and the swivel seating of the moving bar?


By"pins"...do you mean the cheeks the rod passes through?...yes, they are glued...the nut on the end of the rod can be glued, but I welded them and then glued the end cap. The plans are available at American Woodworker. Regards.....AL


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. Some time ago I made a batch, about a dozen, cam clamps, all glued plywood, up to 4 feet, no metal. Not near as pretty as yours. Mine all worked fine, but wound up turning them into other things - like clamps on planer sleds, and so on. Really should make some more.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Those turned out really nice Al. What do you think about the idea of trying some with deep jaws for extended reach?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Al.

Did you turn the handles yourself.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice job Al, does that mean you haver a major project in mind?


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice job, Al. What finish did you use? Did you weld the nut to the rod for strength vs using epoxy? The original American Woodworker article recommends Acme threaded rods. Is that what you used? Here is a more direct link to the American Woodworker article that you cited.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Yep, welded the hut on the end rod and then put a timber cap on it Bob. Not sure what you mean Mike, can you elaborate on that p-lease.Yes James, turned them on my old Technatool lathe in the back ground. Finished with EEE wax by U-Beaut and a liberal coat of boiled linseed oil.BTW....as previously stated...total cost was about $20. The Jarrah came from a couple of old fence posts, (nail holes included) and the American Pine came from a John Deare agency that was used to freight a header comb over here. Yes, Harry, a coffee table for the brother in law...only been waiting 18 months, but we cant rush into these things can we? ....Regards....AL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Al, it looks like the clamp jaws are about an inch tall. I was thinking perhaps something more like 5 or 6"'s tall... sort of like a Bessy bar clamp?


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes Mike, now I gotchya.....that is a consideration, next batch I make will have some modifications, I am not completely happy with the saddle glued to the bar. In hindsight, a two pack epoxy would be the go.Also in the order of the construction. To my way of thinking, the fixing of the sadle to the bar would be the last thing to be done. That way it can be adjusted to whatever height the rod and end block is wanted......AL


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Nicely Done*



Al Robins said:


> Just finished some bar clamps I made from scraps around the shed........the most expensive item was the 1/2 inch rod at $7 a meter........AL


Very neat job Al. I hate throwing scrap wood away but when I'm short of space my stove woodpile gets bigger: I have been known to raid the woodpile for bits of scrap.:yes4::haha:

My list of jobs to do includes making some bar clamps, yours are inspirational, thanks.:yes4:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Something like that would also make a good simple fence for a drill press table

do they really sell 1/2 INCH rod by the METER?

heh, I would think it would be 13mm rod by the meter, or 1/2 inch rod by the yard.


----------

